# 4 wheel alignment specs....



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

Guys, I am going to have a 4 wheel alignment at an independent shop done soon on my 330i sport package. The alignment was off and wheel was off center from delivery, i brought it back to the dealer and they didn't do a good job. two times they tried and it still is off. Now, having 15,000 on my car, they refuse to do it for free. they want to charage me upwards of about 140 or so. Rip off. I plan on having it done at the Little Garage in Woodside (they only service BMW's) Queens. I don't know if anyone knows of that place but I hear they are good. They want to charge me $95. Is that reasonable? Or should I have some other shop do it that only deals with foreign cars? I am kind of nervous bring my car somewhere else to begin with. Anyhow, can someone supply me with the correct specs for my 330i sport package? Should I present them to the machinic or just let them do the job? Thanks all! -Cliff


----------



## Mpwrlftr (Jan 20, 2003)

Try this:

http://www.my330i.com/alignment.php


----------



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

Beautiful! thanks.


----------

